# Wie zeichnet man Flügel ?



## Mythos007 (9. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also ich möchte gerne möglichst realistische
Flügel (z.b. bei einem Engel) selbst zeichnen
... aber wie mach ich dass am besten ???

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ...

Das ist mein erster Versuch gewesen ...


----------



## Parax (10. Februar 2002)

ROFL, die sehen aus wie Schimmelpilze! :-D :-D
Das Material selber ist prima aber du solltest halt so eine kalssiche flügelform nehmen z.B.
----------------\
----------------\
-----------------\
-----------------|
----------------/
---------------/
--------------/
-------------/
------------/
------------|
------------/
-----------/
----------/
---------/
--------/
-------/
------/
-----/
----/
---/
--/
-/
/
So in der art 
Ach ja, und mach die Enden bei so kelinen Flügeln nich so gefranst, ddurch sieht's komisch aus 
/E: ich sehe gerade das deine Form genauso ist, sorry, hab schon ziemlich was getrunken . Also die Form sollte deutlicher vorkommen und die Flügel schon grösser sein, und die flügel oiben sind "eingeklappt", ausgefaltete sehen wiedr ein bischen ander aus.
Und du solltest weniger afrbschichten nehmen und mehr diese Form der ineinandergeschachtelten Federn nehmen.


----------



## Double M (10. Februar 2002)

Selber malen und und in Photoshop colorieren..

http://www.enchanted.prohosting.com/paintings_drawings/concepts-art_sketches/concept_art/Wings.jpg


----------



## Nino (1. Juli 2002)

Der Link funktioniert nicht  
Wenn du kannst dann aktualisiere Ihn bitte.
Danke.

MFG
Nino


----------



## freekazoid (1. Juli 2002)

wings.jpg klein geschrieben


----------



## cocoon (1. Juli 2002)

Hey Mythos,

die Form würde ich so machen, wie die angehängten Flügel (hatte ich noch auf der Festplatte) und dann mit Deinem Material kombinieren - das find' ich nämlich ebenfalls ziemlich gut.
Achja, Double M: Hast Du das gezeichnet? Wenn ja: Daumen hoch und Kompliment - looks great!


----------



## cocoon (1. Juli 2002)

Shit! Hatte vergessen, die Datei anzuhängen... *sanduhrrausholtundsechzigsekundenwartet* :-(


----------



## cocoon (2. Juli 2002)

(Auch im zweiten Versuch vergessen - wegen den 60 Sek... Lösch den Beitrag einfach - bin heute scheinbar leicht verwirrt...  )


----------

